# New York Comic Con (NYCC) ~ New York Anime Festival (NYAF) 2011



## Flippy (Aug 15, 2011)

NYCC & NYAF are coming to the the Javits Center again. This year it's October 13-16. Anyone going?


----------



## Flippy (Oct 13, 2011)

The con is tomorrow. I've very excited!


----------



## Darkwolf23 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey I'll be there! As Gambit though, nothing furry. Try to find me!!


----------



## Buizels (Oct 18, 2011)

I was there this Saturday, Cosplayed as a Buizel, I did meet a very nice fellow, he was a Blue/Black wolf and he had a friend with him, Does anyone know him? I wanted to talk with him more, but I was overshadowed by my company, He told me he was going to Cosplay as a Lucario Sunday


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 22, 2011)

Buizels said:


> I was there this Saturday, Cosplayed as a Buizel, I did meet a very nice fellow, he was a Blue/Black wolf and he had a friend with him, Does anyone know him? I wanted to talk with him more, but I was overshadowed by my company, He told me he was going to Cosplay as a Lucario Sunday


Hey, I saw you! :grin:  I was the person walking around with black fox ears w/ blue teardrops  on the back and , depending on when you were there either a ratty  looking fake tail or a silver real fox tail, XD. Here's a list of other  people I saw, taken from another post : "A hyena and a wolf walking  together,
some awesome purple and  black wolf-dragon looking...thing,
a white and pink canine,
some sort of dark brown-faced creature with light tan fur.
a grey "fox" In a jersey, the name on the back said slyfox, I'm pretty sure. 
someone sitting on the floor with a light brown partial, brushing the head (I got a pic! ^.^)
a black and white husky holding a sign, but I couldn't really read it because I was rushing to get my ear hat, lol.
someone with what I assumed to be her character's ears (Huge green and   dark blue fennec ears ^.^  they were cool. I got her pic.)
Other people with ears and tails that seemed different from anime ears/tails that I assumed to be fursona bits.
a pedobear :v
 I kept a good mental list , XD."

It was my first ever con of any sort, and first ever seeing other  furries, AND first ever wearing a tail/ ears in public, X3 A lot of  firsts for me


----------

